# 1TB HardDrive



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://news.com.com/1-terabyte+drive+to+debut+later+this+year/2100-1015_3-6105515.html?tag=nefd.top

If it is a SATA connector... that is gonig to be one heck of a DVR upgrade...

120hrs of MPEG-2 HD
200hrs of MPEG-4 HD
900hrs of SD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That was a prediction: "will likely debut in 2006"; now you can buy 2x0.75TB from Seagate for $1000+ at Fry's and go over 1 TB.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah baby!!! .....oh wait, Hitachi drives suck. I'll get chill bumps when WD comes out with one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A Terabyte? -- one thousand gigabytes! That is HUGE! 


> "While large drives start out expensive, the price drops relatively quickly.
> Computer makers pay something in the 30-cent range for a gigabyte when
> buying hard drives, Healy said. The price at retail is around 50 cents or less."


Geez, and I remember when about a buck-a-megabyte was rule of thumb.



> Happy birthday, hard drive
> 
> "On Sept. 13, the hard drive will turn 50. Hitachi and others will be on hand
> to celebrate the achievement at the Computer History Museum.
> ...


...then we could implant the tiny drives in our heads and stave off memory loss,
but all that whirring noise in my head would drive me nuts


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

since I have had a problem with hard drives overheating in the past, a hard drive in the head would certainly bring new meaning to "hot head"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone know anyone at Seagate...

As I have a certain device that would LOVE to test out a 1tb SATA drive...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> A Terabyte? -- one thousand gigabytes! That is HUGE!  Geez, and I remember when about a buck-a-megabyte was rule of thumb.
> 
> ...then we could implant the tiny drives in our heads and stave off memory loss,
> but all that whirring noise in my head would drive me nuts


Nick, my first 30 meg HD cost me just over $9 a meg. When I bought my second HD, 340 meg, the price was just under the buck a megabyte.

Certainly does sound huge doesn't it? But I've been going through my "little" 225 gig drive and removing games I don't play anymore. I need to burn some DVD's with the mp3's I backed up on my drive that belong to my daughter who is currently in Kenya (you know Nick, the one who is a jerk and wasting her life, you feeble old man). I might keep some of it, but I already have a bunch of the same music on my drive, and a lot of what she has is rap and hip-hop. shrug: (I don't know where I went wrong with her.) 

Between photos, mp3s, videos, and games, I had about 40 gig open out of my 225. I don't like to see my open space at less than a quarter of the "pie."

I didn't think I would ever fill up that first 30 meg drive either.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I first got my self a Credit Card (from Best Buy) to by a 200MB drive for $200

The first 1GB drive I ever saw was MASSIVE (at school), cost about $1700 and was an external SCSI interface... was paried up with one of the first CD-Recorders that was also about $1500


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Nick, my first 30 meg HD cost me just over $9 a meg. When I bought my second HD, 340 meg, the price was just under the buck a megabyte.
> 
> Certainly does sound huge doesn't it? But I've been going through my "little" 225 gig drive and removing games I don't play anymore. I need to burn some DVD's with the mp3's I backed up on my drive that belong to my daughter who is currently in Kenya (you know Nick, the one who is a jerk and wasting her life, you feeble old man). I might keep some of it, but I already have a bunch of the same music on my drive, and a lot of what she has is rap and hip-hop. shrug: (I don't know where I went wrong with her.)
> 
> ...


30 megs is huge compared to my first hdd, a 5/14 full-height Micropolis 10mb hdd!


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I bought a non-hard disk IBM PC just when their first hard drive model was introduced. IIRC, the disk was 10 MB and would have added $2,000 to the price. And those were early 1980's dollars...


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

LaCie has had a 1TB hard drive on the market for over a year now. In fact, they now have a 2TB drive, even. What is the big deal here?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62815


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_LaCie has had a 1TB hard drive on the market for over a year now. In fact, they now have a 2TB drive, even. What is the big deal here?_

Sorry, wrong. LaCie units are ARRAYS of mulitple drives, not a single one. Combining drives to form a larger unit has been around for a long time, but the upper limits do depend on the size of the individual drives. Having a 1TB drive will make even larger arrays possible. And of course, sometimes just a single drive is what is necessary. For upgrading DVRs and the like, the NAS storage probably won't work as easily.

I've built a couple of 5 terabyte servers using arrays of the 750gb drives that are currently out.


----------

